# D. auratus 'golden'



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

What's the news on these guys,has anyone brought them into the country? Are they even legal to export/import?


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Sean Stewart has them. I have seen them in person. herpetologic.net


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Are they as spectacular as they look?


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

They are very cool! I saw them also. Like a big gold auratus


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

They are nice, I have a decent group nearing maturity. They are definitely a highland locale due to behavior. I would not call them a morph but its hard to pass on the likness to the melabo.

Michael


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

ExoticPocket said:


> They are very cool! I saw them also. Like a big gold auratus


Weird, I thought they would be purple


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

poison beauties said:


> They are nice, I have a decent group nearing maturity. They are definitely a highland locale due to behavior. I would not call them a morph but its hard to pass on the likness to the melabo.
> 
> Michael


About how much do they run a pop?


----------



## mllaursen (Jan 31, 2011)

anyone have a link to pics. I've been out of the loop for a few years and this is a new one.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dendroguy said:


> About how much do they run a pop?


they are $250 a piece on herpetologic.net


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

But if you buy 4 they are $300 each.



jk


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Out of interest- what colour are the young on morphing?

I bought 5x '6month' olds. I reckon about 1month OOW. Currently though, they're just little solid green frogs...


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

The pictures I have seen they have been anywhere from solid green to yellow, kind of like the solid orange Galacs can go from mustard yellow to pumpkin orange, these guys have the same variability in color range.


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool thanks. Hopefully they'll grow on nicely.


----------

